# Xfs - восстановление после сбоя

## Zlo_ch

Проблема такая сидел у девушки ... она попросила поставить ей игр, ну естественно посмотрел в сторону wine начал ставить игру и в результате услышал щелчкок винчестера, после чего вся система повисла  перезагрузился все процесс загрузки пошел, но на моменте монтирования корня ядро падает в панике .... пробовал с других диков грузиться ничего не помогло невозможно примонтировать раздел ....

другие разделы монтируются нормально с этого диска....На корне стоит xfs. Пробовал пользовать утилиты xfs_repair и прочие все равно падает с ошибкой .... вычитал что данная фс не восстанавливается 

```

http://www.osrc.info/content.php?article.116.3

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS

```

был ли опыт у кого либо по восстановлению данной ФС ??? 

P/S^запустил xfs_repair /dev/hda..... прошло 6 часов и тишина

----------

## viy

Не хотелось бы сыпать соль, но я подумал о бэкапе... ну и дальше...

----------

## Zlo_ch

Эхххх если бы он был понадеялся на авось.... думал мало ли ..вроде данных важных нет, но все же неприятно ....кроче поновой ща ставлю и уже на reiserfs, потому как не впечатлила xfs по средствам восстановления .....

----------

## viy

Я стакой проблемой не сталкивался. Пересел на нее после того, как несколько человек из #postgresql канала сказали, что держат на ней продукции и счастливы.

Однако заметил, что после перехода на XFS если глючит и виснет комп (в результате экспериментов), то временами у меня слетают настройки, скажем, mozillы (когда как). Приходиться всякие галочки и темы с расширениями наново активировать (хотя физически файлы с темами не теряются). Примерно тоже со скайпом случается. Не совсем уверен, что это от ФС зависит, но склонен грешить на нее.

Вот тут сказано, что при переоптимизации флагов компилятора (для сборки ядра в частности) возможны глюки в поведении XFS (а именно recovery не работает).

У тебя случаем не сохранилось логов того, как все это дело вылетало?.. Пробовал грузиться с LiveCD?

----------

## Zlo_ch

Да грузиться пробовал 

дело в том что у меня диск был разбит на 2 раздела: 

1) ext2 был - /boot/

2) ну и собственно сам корень на xfs 

Так вот первый раздел с ext2 монтировался отлично ...а вот второй ни в какую... точно ошибку сказать могу хоть сейчас, ругалось на ошибку ввода/вывода при любых операциях с ФС(монтирование, попытки восстановить, проверить).Вот и все логи собственно %)  Система начинала грузиться, а после ядро падало в панике с сообщением, что нельзя примонтировать root раздел и мол укажите корректный в опциях....

----------

## Zlo_ch

На всякий случай часть конфига 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Хм вроеде все как надо .... могу грешить, что в 64 битном режиме не все гладко....хотя не думаю, что это на данную Фс должно влиять негативно

----------

## viy

угу, она сама 64-битная.

а emerge --info не покажешь?..

----------

## Zlo_ch

легко ..... 

```

blackhole ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.19-gento                                               o-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.                                               40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 18 Jan 2007 01:47:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu                                               tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms                                               / /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/                                               distributions/gentoo"

LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LINGUAS="ru en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress                                                --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/di                                               stfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 chardet cli cracklib crypt                                                cups dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode esd flac fortran gdbm gif gtk i                                               conv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libg++ lirc live lzo mad modplug mp3 musepack ncurses nls                                                nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt4 read                                               line reflection sdl session sid spl sse3 ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts t                                               ype1-fonts udev unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis wma xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451                                                als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938                                                es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via                                               82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop emp                                               ty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null                                                plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse e                                               vdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm                                               001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="ru en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU"                                                VIDEO_CARDS="v4l nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, P                                               ORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## viy

А ты тулами от производителя харда его не смотрел?

Может там таблица партиций слетела или еще что-то, на более низком уровне?

----------

## Zlo_ch

Нет как то не довелось... да и большинство их под ДОС коеуго мы не имеем или под M$ .....да и если бы таблица партиций слетела Я бы не мог видеть разделы диска и уж точно монтировать хотя бы 1 из них

----------

